# Lech Wałęsa



## Abaye

Why Lech Wałęsa is written with no "n" but pronounced Wale*n*sa?


----------



## zaffy

It is not and should not be pronounced with a 'n' sound, but people do say so in a lazy speech.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Abaye said:


> Why Lech Wałęsa is written with no "n" but pronounced Wale*n*sa?


Polish speakers pronounce Wałęsa with a nasal 'e' and and 'ł' pronounced as English 'w'. This pronunciation applies to all 'ę' before s, sz, ś, z, rz, ż and ź. In other positions the  'e' is pronounced like 'e' if final or before 'ł', or like 'eɲ' before stop consonants. No Polish speaker will use pronunciation 'Walensa'.


----------



## Abaye

So it's like Vawensa? This is what I hear in videos, but the ears may mislead in such cases.

(my IPA skills are terrible, sorry for the informal spelling).


----------



## Ben Jamin

You can here the correct pronunciation here How to pronounce Lech Wałęsa - PronounceItRight 
By the way, there are plenty of wrong pronunciation videos on Youtube, but this one is correct.


----------



## Abaye

Dziękuję.

It's like The dress - Wikipedia. I can hear clear "n"... or no "n" at all.


----------



## Henares

I think it’ s often the case with sounds that don’t occur in one’s native language. Edit: maybe it will help you: in English there are also some nasal sounds like “ng” in ”king”, “ring”, “going”.


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Abaye said:


> Why Lech Wałęsa is written with no "n" but pronounced Wale*n*sa?



I'm gonna help you ! 
Lech Wałęsa   [ˈlɛɣ vaˈwɛ̃sa] 

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bd/Pl-Lech_Wałęsa.ogg


----------



## Ben Jamin

Włoskipolak 72 said:


> I'm gonna help you !
> Lech Wałęsa   [ˈlɛɣ vaˈwɛ̃sa]
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/bd/Pl-Lech_Wałęsa.ogg


It won't help, most people can't read IPA. Look at other anwers too.


----------



## karaluszek

Ben Jamin said:


> You can here the correct pronunciation here How to pronounce Lech Wałęsa - PronounceItRight
> By the way, there are plenty of wrong pronunciation videos on Youtube, but this one is correct.


Ben, przepraszam, że odkopuję stary temat, ale IMHO ta pani wcale nie wymawia poprawnie nazwiska - ja słyszę "wałeńsa" - jakby miała wadę wymowy albo naleciałości gwarowe.
Wymowa z Wiki, którą podał Włoskipolak_72, jest znacznie bliższa ideału.


----------



## grassy

karaluszek said:


> ja słyszę "wałeńsa" - jakby miała wadę wymowy albo naleciałości gwarowe.


Ja słyszę _wałe*n*sa_.

Moim zdaniem też wyraźnie słychać, że osoba, która to wymawia, nie jest rodzimą użytkowniczką polskiego. Biorąc to pod uwagę, bardzo dobrze wymawia to nazwisko. Naprawdę ciężko oczekiwać lepszej wymowy od nie-Polki.


----------



## karaluszek

grassy said:


> Ja słyszę _wałe*n*sa_.
> 
> Moim zdaniem też wyraźnie słychać, że osoba, która to wymawia, nie jest rodzimą użytkowniczką polskiego. Biorąc to pod uwagę, bardzo dobrze wymawia to nazwisko. Naprawdę ciężko oczekiwać lepszej wymowy od nie-Polki.


Tak czy inaczej, nie jest to "correct pronunciation" starannej polszczyzny i nie powinno się takiej wymowy polecać obcokrajowcom. Nie wiem, dlaczego uważasz, że pani nie jest rodzimą użytkowniczką polskiego. Moim zdaniem to jest wymowa typowa dla osoby posługującej się na co dzień dialektem, prawdopodobnie mazowieckim (charakterystyczne zmiękczenia).


----------



## Ben Jamin

karaluszek said:


> Ben, przepraszam, że odkopuję stary temat, ale IMHO ta pani wcale nie wymawia poprawnie nazwiska - ja słyszę "wałeńsa" - jakby miała wadę wymowy albo naleciałości gwarowe.
> Wymowa z Wiki, którą podał Włoskipolak_72, jest znacznie bliższa ideału.


Masz rację, dopiero teraz, po ponownym przesłuchaniu słyszę, że coś jest trochę nie tak, ale i tak lepiej niż to nagranie, do którego porównywaliśmy wcześniej.


----------

